# Spur of the moment trip for Team Bottom Dwellers



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well Dave (GMRcatman) and myself just decided to go fishing for a little bit last night on the Ohio River. We didnt even put in until 11:30 last night and we fished until about 3. Wind was terrible, ecspecially for it being night time. Also the barge traffic was pretty heavy (which did not suprise me too much as they are probably trying to push through the area before all of the festivities this weekend in Cincinnati) so those two things made drifting a little more of a challenge.

However even with that we had an ok night we caught 9 fish 8 blues and 1 channel. All of the fish were very healthy hit the bait hard and fought well.

The little channel cat










15 pound blue










Double 9 pound and 29 pound










20 pounder










Little 4 pounder










Couple 10 pounders:


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

15 pounder










Dave and his 20 pounder










My 29 pounder


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

My god!! Congrats!!!! You guys are tearing it up! How have you guys done at the tourneys this year?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Buzzin said:


> My god!! Congrats!!!! You guys are tearing it up! How have you guys done at the tourneys this year?


We have done alright...you will find that when its not a tournament day you can catch fish all day long and big ones...moment its tournament day fish are non existent. We have finished in the money 5 out of 9 tournaments though this year. So can't complain too much.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

5 out of 9 is dam good so are the fish congrates!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

good job guys, hit me up if you want some fishing tips, you guys seem alright so i'll give you my friend discount.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, good job guys....especially after my dismal outing yesterday afternoon where we landed blues of 7 and 14 lbs, ( not even picture worthy, ha ha) while that sounds ok, we fished 5 hrs hard and had all of 2 hits, ( 8 rods out) we were just lucky to land both fish! and yeah, the wind was ugly yesterday and even worse this afternoon with the cold front coming through. 

Hopefully you can keep on them next weekend when it really counts ( Rising Sun tourney) 

Salmonid


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

where can i get more info about the rising sun tourney? where is it at, what club etc.?


----------

